# Corel Draw X3 - Importing Excel file



## Melissat22 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm working with Corel Draw X3 Graphics Suite. I'm try to import a Microsoft Office Excel file into Corel with out showing the table lines from Excel.

In the past I would just go to Edit, Paste Special and then click on Picture(Enhanced Metafile) and it would bring in the Excel file without showing all the rows and column lines from excel.

Now for some reason it is bring in the row and column lines and I don't want those lines. How do I fix this????????


----------

